# Customer complaining about shrinking hoodies



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Customer is complaining that his Hanes 80/20 hoodies are shrinking. Should i be held responsible for this?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Customer is complaining that his Hanes 80/20 hoodies are shrinking. Should i be held responsible for this?


Most things shrink slightly on the first wash. 
Usually (unless it is a very cheap garment) most 'name' brands sold to the imprint trade perform well _if_ the washing and drying instructions have been followed.

I have never met a customer yet who didn't follow the washing instructions....


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

It's the high cotton content. All cotton garments shrink the first time you wash them, just like all the other cotton clothes the customer no doubt has. You can keep shrinking to a minimum by washing in cold water and hanging to dry, or drying on low temperature.

You can also "unshrink" a cotton garment by gently stretching it while it's wet and hanging it to dry.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

i understand... But is this my responsibility if they wash and dry and they shrink it?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

No. Unless you told the customer specifically that the garment won't shrink. You can shrink damn near anything if you wash it in hot water and dry it on high. Tell the customer she should have read the washing instruction in the hoodie.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

How many did you print? Reprinting the job won't change anything (other than giving them another chance to wash it properly...)


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Ripcord said:


> How many did you print? Reprinting the job won't change anything (other than giving them another chance to wash it properly...)


20 Tackle twill front and each sleeve embroidered


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

gardenhillemb said:


> No. Unless you told the customer specifically that the garment won't shrink. You can shrink damn near anything if you wash it in hot water and dry it on high. Tell the customer she should have read the washing instruction in the hoodie.


I did not say either way. I just supplied them with hoodies. I have never once had to tell someone how to wash a hoodie.
I thought it was pretty common sense, higher content cotton will shrink more then a blend.
9.7-ounce, 90/10 cotton/poly PrintPro® XP low pill, high-stitch density fabric; 100% cotton face


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

The only thing to consider is that it's difficult (for me at least) to tell a customer that a problem is his own fault. Whether it is or not, if a customer is disappointed it's a problem for both of you in terms of future sales, word of mouth, etc. 

Maybe he just washed one of them and you can offer to replace that...


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

we added this little disclaimer at the bottom of our hanging tags,
(specifically because of one 60 year-old lady who did not realize cotton shrinks,
we even print the wash instructions on the hanging tag)
*
*all cotton shrinks, if unsure size up*


----------



## DHCJami (Jan 24, 2017)

No, you are not responsible for shrinkage. You did not manufacture the garment, you only embellished it. If she doesn't like the shrinkage, next time tell her it would be wise to go with a pre-shrunk option, or to size-up. 

If then, she's not happy, she's probably just looking for some free/discounted work. I've encountered a few of those myself.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If the manufacturer was responsible for shrinking, Levi Strauss would go bankrupt. I always tell customers that if they can't decide between two sizes, the larger one is the better choice.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

i didn't think i should be either, but man is he pissed.

Then again, I wouldn't expect much else from him unfortunately.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm wearing a Hanes 90/10 PrintPro right now. The label says:


> Machine wash cold ... Inside out if decorated ... Tumble dry low.


That label is required by Federal law so the consumer knows how to care for what they purchase. However, there is no law saying they have to read the thing or follow the directions on it. Their mistake, their loss.

That said, even if this person is a flaming hemorrhoid on a good day, as a business it is often best to murder them with kindness. If they only messed up one, replace it for them. In a totally non-blaming manner mention that all garments are required to have the care instructions label, and that is a good reference for getting the most use out of a garment.

If he/they have shrunk all the hoodies to the point of being of no use, then even offering a discount would gain nothing. In the end, it is entirely his/their fault for not reading/following the VERY CLEAR instructions sewn right onto the garment. If you can meet somewhere in the middle and salvage their goodwill while not actually losing money, I'd do it. If he is going to be a pissy whiny finger pointing pain no matter what, then other than politeness I wouldn't give him anything.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't ya love the customers who just order some shirts, think they look great, and happily pay you for them so you can move along to the next order?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

FatboyGraphics said:


> i didn't think i should be either, but man is he pissed.
> 
> Then again, I wouldn't expect much else from him unfortunately.


It is too easy to get bullied by customers who have unreasonable complaints or expectations. There is always a temptation to redress the complaint out of a sense of customer service, but if it is an unjustified complaint then doing so too regularly can hurt your business.
You will never satisfy everyone, so don't try to - just be fair to those who have a valid complaint, and helpful and polite to those who don't. If it is an unjustified complaint but can be sorted without costing you money then consider it.
If you offered this guy a reprint, the chances are that he will get more satisfaction out of telling his friends how he had to 'kick your arse' to get the job done right. He won't be telling everyone what a great guy you are, so your reputation will be no better.

In this particular case, I would get two of the identical garments, in the same colour and size. Wash and dry one of them at the correct temperatures ( or 10 degrees less), and have them on hand to show the customer. Let him compare the washed and unwashed garments, and let him compare them with his own.

Of course, if they do shrink then you're ####ed!

If he continues to complain then offer to send his garment to Hanes, to get a manufacturers report.


----------



## DHCJami (Jan 24, 2017)

FatboyGraphics said:


> i didn't think i should be either, but man is he pissed.
> 
> Then again, I wouldn't expect much else from him unfortunately.


Just because he's a paying customer doesn't mean you have to put up with being disrespected for something that was NOT your fault. You can tell him if it was a fault of your own, you'd own up to it, accept responsibility, and happily make it right. However, garment shrinkage comes with the territory, and there is literally nothing you can do to fix it if he didn't follow the WRITTEN instructions on the tag. You may lose his business, but the way this guy sounds, good riddance.


----------



## BTCT (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds like the customer is just trying to get some free hoodies. I would just tell him, all garments shrink and there is nothing you can do about that. You just print them. And if he doesn't like that answer then just move on. Let him be a problem for another screen printer. You did your job.


----------



## topdogclarksvill (Feb 11, 2017)

Beware some people try and come up with any excuse possible to get something refunded and/or done for free. Any cotton shirt you buy at Wal-Mart will shrink when you wash it, but they are not back at Wal-Mart taking it back. If you have not already provided washing instructions I would recommend doing this to prevent any issues in the future. If you have instructed the customer and they still mess it up, that is on them. You are by no means responsible for shrinkage. They may have used hot water, in a hot dryer, that will definetely shrink anything cotton


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for the replies.


----------

